
Zoom Sued for Fraud over Privacy, Security Flaws - samspenc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-08/zoom-sued-for-securities-fraud-over-privacy-security-flaws
======
mr_gibbins
I don't understand this. Using Zoom isn't mandatory! If you don't like it,
switch to another product.

------
agustif
Zoom is getting so much bad press last weeks, and still people keep using it
more and more. lol

Any exposure is good exposure in the PR/Marketing world I guess.

~~~
gbea42d4
And the stock is not even really dipping.

